# Kann ich sehen ob jemand in meinem Android Handy spioniert hat?



## AndreasE90 (10. März 2018)

Hi,

habe ein galaxy s8 und den verdacht dass meine Freundin in meinem WhatsApp spioniert hat.. das evtl sogar öfter macht (sie kennt natürlich mein Code.. den will ich auch nicht ändern um mich verdächtig zu machen..)..  Wie kann ich sowas zuverlässig nachvollziehen, damit ich auch sicher bin bevor ich sie anspreche? Ich kann ja zb in der App ansicht sehen, welche Apps zuletzt geöffnet waren.. sie ist ja aber auch nicht blöd, also wenn sie vorher nachschaut welche Apps nach WhatsApp geöffnet waren, kann sie die ja danach einfach wieder öffnen und es würde mir wieder schwerer fallen es nachzuvollziehen.. Was kann auf dem Samsung noch Hinweise dafür liefern?


----------



## Maqama (10. März 2018)

Du könntest in den Einstellungen unter "Akku" und dann bei den Verbrauern unter "Display" die aktuelle Display-ON Zeit notieren.
Liegt diese später höher, war jemand am Handy.


----------



## Threshold (10. März 2018)

Öhm -- ändere den Code, wenn du der Meinung bist, dass deine Freundin dich ausspioniert.
Oder wechsel die Freundin, wenn du ihr nicht vertrauen kannst.
Oder hast du was zu verbergen?

Der einfachste Weg ist immer noch darüber zu reden.


----------



## AndreasE90 (10. März 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Öhm -- ändere den Code, wenn du der Meinung bist, dass deine Freundin dich ausspioniert.
> Oder wechsel die Freundin, wenn du ihr nicht vertrauen kannst.
> Oder hast du was zu verbergen?
> 
> Der einfachste Weg ist immer noch darüber zu reden.



Schon klar, das es jeden reizt hier noch den moralischen Ratschlag zu geben, aber könnten wir bitte ausnahmsweise bei der technischen Perspektive bleiben? Reden werde wir dann sicher noch.. will vorher nur sicher gehen..


----------



## NatokWa (10. März 2018)

Es gibt Apps die bei jedem Entsperren heimlich ein Foto von dem Entsperrenden machen (Ähnlich wie Sicherheitstools es bei NICHT erfolgreichem Entsperren machen) . 
Mit sowas hast du es relativ leicht sie zu erwischen falls an deinem Verdacht was dran ist .


----------



## AndreasE90 (10. März 2018)

weiß aber auch nicht wie die heißen oder?  und merkt man das nicht wenn ein Foto gemacht wird.. gut blitz wird wohl nicht eingeschaltet sein


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. März 2018)

AndreasE90 schrieb:


> habe ein galaxy s8 und den verdacht dass meine Freundin in meinem WhatsApp spioniert hat..


Vertrauen hat man, oder nicht. Alleine der geäußerte Verdacht kann jede Beziehungsgrundlage entziehen.
Gibt es Dinge, die Du über What's up schriftlich fixierst und die sie nicht wissen darf? Dann ändere das
auf dem einen oder andere Weg.

Was ist dein Ziel? Willst Du "Beweise", dass sie schaut? Was würde da sändern? Was würdest Du sagen, 
wenn sich Deine Freundin mit Deinen Freunden über Dich unterhält? Wäre das auch 2nachspoinieren"

Ich erinnere mich bei solchen Gedanken immer nur an einen Verwandten, der glaubte, seine Freundin
hintergeht ihn, ein Mikrofon in der Wohung plazierte und nurherausbekam, dass sie ihn unsterblich liebt;
dummerweise fand sie das Mikro und die Beziehung war zu Ende.

Nocheinmal: Vertrauen ist die Grundlage für alles.


----------



## Stryke7 (10. März 2018)

Es gibt für Android tonnenweise Überwachungssoftware ...  ist schließlich Android.

Wie wäre es mit einem Programm dass bei jedem Entsperren ein Foto mit der Frontkamera aufnimmt?


----------



## AndreasE90 (15. März 2018)

wie gesagt, der moralische aspekt ist hier off Topic, das muss ich selbst wissen..

@stryke7, wie heißen die apps denn?


----------



## taks (15. März 2018)

android app foto entsperren - Google-Suche


----------



## Stryke7 (15. März 2018)

Ich hab mich gerade gefragt, ob man nicht mal nett bei der NSA anfragen kann ob die das nicht sowieso bei deinem Handy machen und ob sie dir die Bilder vielleicht zur Verfügung stellen?


----------



## shadie (15. März 2018)

Hmmm die Idee mit dem Foto wird denke ich auch die beste sein, darf Sie nur den Fotoordner nicht finden in dem die Bilder gespeichert werden ansonsten kann man die ja löschen.

Display on Zeiten bringen nix, wenn das handy mal in der Tasche angeht oder so dann zählt das da ja auch rein....

OT:
Ich und meine Frau haben keine Probleme damit wenn der andere mal das handy des anderen in der hand hat.
Der Akku in Ihrem handy ist ziemlich tot und das Ding schnell alle und ich habe meins nicht immer dabei.
Da ist das abwechselnde nutzen des handy´s echt normal......und wenn man nix zu verbergen hat ist es ja auch ehrlich gesagt latte was die andere Person in whatsapp ließt.
Mich interessiert Ihr chat auch nicht die Bohne weil ich weiß das ich Ihr da vertrauen kann.

Wenn du dir gewiss bist solltest du Sie einmal darauf ansprechen was Sie hofft darin zu finden wenn Sie es tut ohne dich darüber zu informieren.


----------



## Maqama (16. März 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Display on Zeiten bringen nix, wenn das handy mal in der Tasche angeht oder so dann zählt das da ja auch rein....



Wenn er sein Handy mit hat, ist das ja auch egal, kann ja kein anderer ran gehen. 
Geht wohl eher darum, wenn es zuhause liegt und die Freundin zugriff hat.


----------

